# I Need Advise On Pipettes/Eyedroppers - Plastic Or Glass



## Anonymous (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello members,

I'm getting ready to get some pipettes and was wondering about which kind I should buy, the plastic or the glass or both. The concern I have with the glass pipette is that they have a rubber bulb on them and was wondering if they're going to cause problems when I pull up some acids.

I have all the acids I need for the refining and other processes, but I want to make sure I'm using the correct pipettes with the right acids.

Any help appreciated.


Kevin


----------



## butcher (Nov 15, 2012)

I use the cheap plastic pippettes and have good luck with them, no trouble with the acids so far.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 15, 2012)

butcher said:


> I use the cheap plastic pippettes and have good luck with them, no trouble with the acids so far.


Thanks butcher.... They have a great deal on them over at eBay. I can get (45 3ml or 1 ml... or a combo of both) for only $6.00 and they have graduating markings on them. They have a good deal of 75 of them, the same combo for only $7 and some change. I think I'll go ahead and order some tonight.

Kevin

*[Edit/Update]*
Here is the link to the sale if anyone is interested. They have different lot amounts too.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/75-Transfer...113?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f18fd7fa1


----------



## mjgraham (Nov 15, 2012)

I was looking at this if you need the 3ml range
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321018311702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661


----------



## MysticColby (Nov 15, 2012)

with most glass pipettes, you aren't supposed to pull the liquid into the rubber. The liquid is only pulled into the glass. There still might be fumes, but no direct contact.


----------



## Geo (Nov 15, 2012)

MysticColby said:


> with most glass pipettes, you aren't supposed to pull the liquid into the rubber. The liquid is only pulled into the glass. There still might be fumes, but no direct contact.



i used the glass droppers for two years. i went through a dozen or so because the rubber bulb would deteriorate and leak. i believe its the NO fumes.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 16, 2012)

mjgraham said:


> I was looking at this if you need the 3ml range
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321018311702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661


Now that's a good deal there. I'll buy some from them too. For $18 for 500, I can afford to throw them away after I use them with the acids. I saved them in my Watch List.

Kevin


----------



## Irons2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't get the ones made from Polystyrene. Acids, especially Nitric, will attack then. For single use they're probably ok. I like the disposable ones made from Borosilicate Glass. They also make a handy source of inexpensive Glass Tubing, since the markings scrape off easily with a sharp edge,
The poly droppers work well too. I threw away the rubber bulbs on my dropper bottles and replaced them with the bulbs from the Poly droppers.
So far, they have not deteriorated.


----------



## mjgraham (Nov 16, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> Don't get the ones made from Polystyrene. Acids, especially Nitric, will attack then. For single use they're probably ok. I like the disposable ones made from Borosilicate Glass. They also make a handy source of inexpensive Glass Tubing, since the markings scrape off easily with a sharp edge,
> The poly droppers work well too. I threw away the rubber bulbs on my dropper bottles and replaced them with the bulbs from the Poly droppers.
> So far, they have not deteriorated.


Well shoot, I didn't notice that at first , however I found this also, I guess with shipping it would be a little more.
http://www.novatech-usa.com/F1016


----------



## Irons2 (Nov 17, 2012)

mjgraham said:


> Irons2 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get the ones made from Polystyrene. Acids, especially Nitric, will attack then. For single use they're probably ok. I like the disposable ones made from Borosilicate Glass. They also make a handy source of inexpensive Glass Tubing, since the markings scrape off easily with a sharp edge,
> ...



500 should last you a while. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 17, 2012)

Irons2, thanks for the info. That's one thing I wanted to know, and that is which acids would attack those pipettes and how long of an exposure could those things take against certain acids. 

Great info.

Kevin


----------

